# Fatty Foods ? Not Empty Stomach ? Fire Up Hunger Hormone



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Fatty Foods – Not Empty Stomach – Fire Up Hunger Hormone ScienceDaily – New research led by the University of Cincinnati (UC) suggests that the hunger hormone ghrelin is activated by fats from the foods we eat???not those made in the body???in order to optimize nutrient metabolism and promote the storage of body fat. The [...]

*Read More...*


----------

